# I-130 Application Form - Address on Arrival in the USA



## ac123 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello,
My husband and I currently live in the UK, and are going to apply for his green card so that we can move back to the USA (where I am from.)

On the I-130 application, it asks for the address where we intend to live in the US. We are fairly sure of what this address will be, but are wondering if there will be a problem if it changes before we move? Will we be able to notify the consulate or embassy of the change without much hassle?

The reason is - my parents, who we will be staying with on arrival in the US, are currently in the process of buying a new house. We expect to be staying in the new house, but don't want to have any problems if the sale falls through.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to bump this one, I had a similar question:

Wife (USC) is being moved to NYC after Christmas so will start looking for apartments in four/five months time or so.

I am about to submit my I-130 so I can, hopefully, be in possession of a Green Card around the time she leaves for NYC.

In the "address on arrival in the US" field - is "NA" an acceptable answer in this situation (it doesn't seem like it would be), or shall I put my in-laws address (a little difficult due to family politics - wouldn't like them having to vouch for me particularly so would rather avoid this if possible).

If anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks,

Whitby.


----------

